# Law school, the Socratic Method, and SA



## definesolitude (Aug 25, 2012)

My first week of law school has been utter hell. I am contemplating whether to drop out or not. First, let me tell you a little about myself.

I think I have always been introverted. I would always avoid crowds and any type of social gatherings. I like, actually love being alone. I have what you call tiger parents and education is a top priority to them. Therefore, since the age of 5, I would always chose to stay home and study by myself rather than play in order to please my parents. I am not sure if this has to do with my SA, but I think it has much to do with the person I am today. In college, I noticed that I would become more anxious than usual when I was in public. My anxiety led to cycles of depression because I wanted friends badly, but I was never able to hang out with them because I would become ridiculously anxious. I am in many honor societies and I refused to go to any meetings or induction ceremonies because the thought of being in a crowd made me sick. I did not attend my university graduation because I couldn't bear the thought of being around so many people. 

I decided to attend law school because the study of the law fascinates me. It is amazing how laws/rules can help (or hinder) the functioning of society. I have always heard about the use of the Socratic Method in law school, but for some reason I thought I would be able to avoid it. Of course, I was wrong. I enjoy reading case books; however, I cannot get the thought of being called out in class out of my head. I cannot pay attention in class because I always have the feeling I am going to be called on next. I go to a top law school, so you could imagine the pretentious type of law students in my class. Whenever someone makes an error while answering the professor, they laugh. The idea of being laughed at, nonetheless the idea of talking in front of a group of people is mortifying. 

It really upsets me that there is no alternative for people like me. I do not want to be a litigator and there is no oral section of the bar exam. So, why do I need to talk in class?! Well, I do know why learning to articulate one's ideas into a coherent argument is important. 

All I can think about is being called on in class. I am depressed and constantly crying because of this fear. At this point, I am either going to stop attending class and study the law on my own and hope I can pass the final exam or I am going to withdraw from the school completely and give up on my dream. 

Any current or past law student out there that can offer any advice? Thanks. :afr


----------



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

Not a law student, but I'll try to help. Although I don't know if I'll help, since I hate being called upon in class too haha.

Just be confident. You have a genuine interest in law, which helps (you'd be surprised how many people hate what they study). Also, you sound smart and hardworking (otherwise you wouldn't be in law school). 

If that doesn't help, then realize that many of us on this site have been in situations like yours, or will be in the future. Just power through it and do your best. Good Luck!


----------



## definesolitude (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for the encouraging words. The last time I was called on in class, I tried not to vomit on my desk and simply stared right at the professor like an idiot. The most frustrating aspect of this is the fact that I know the answers. I just hate that there are so many students in the class. The professors are ruthless too, they purposefully try to rip you apart . I am trying my best to power through this, but I can't even think straight anymore...


----------



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

definesolitude said:


> Thanks for the encouraging words. The last time I was called on in class, I tried not to vomit on my desk and simply stared right at the professor like an idiot. The most frustrating aspect of this is the fact that I know the answers. I just hate that there are so many students in the class. The professors are ruthless too, they purposefully try to rip you apart . I am trying my best to power through this, but I can't even think straight anymore...


Damn I know that feeling. I really do. Just thinking about going to class made my stomach queasy. Then you have to find a place to sit, and you can feel everyone's eyes fixed on your SOUL. lol. Then you have to worry about getting called on. Not a fun feeling. I went through this in undergrad. Having very few friends in my major did not help either. I felt very isolated.

Anyways, none of this probably helps your problem. I guess I am just here to empathize. I know what you're feeling (as do probably most people on this forum). Hope that fact gives you some comfort at least.


----------



## GirlGristle (Nov 23, 2008)

I can relate. We're also using the socratic method except it's for my art seminar. I was absolutely mortified when the professor said we would be sitting in a large circle and each person would have to contribute to the discussion. For the whole 3 hours, I was squirming in my chair and trying to avoid eye contact with others, but MAN I was ready to bolt out of there. I could feel my eyes burning and sweat dripping down my neck. The thought of doing this for the next 3 months is torture, but I really need this class to graduate.


----------



## name24 (Oct 2, 2012)

Drop out. Seriously. I know you worked hard to get into law school, you are smart, you want to be a lawyer, your family is proud of you for being in law school, etc, but IT IS NOT WORTH IT.

I am in my last year of law school. I am at the very top of my class. I am on law review and all that good stuff and I went to law school FOR FREE. I even have a job lined up for me. It is still not worth it. I spent the last 2 years of my life MISERABLE. I have never been more unhealthy both physically and mentally. You will come to see that law is a miserable profession that is full of unhappy people. I wish i had the wisdom and the courage to drop out earlier. Now I feel I'm too far in to give up. . .but I hate everyday of my life. Just wait until finals....the pressure is unbelievable. you are going to be so sick to your stomach. Just save yourself the trouble. you can do so much with your life. you don't need law school.

stay if you want but it will be miserable.


----------

